# Where can I buy Rhinestone Template backer material, clear transfer tape and Korean Hot Fix Rhinestones?



## TshirtGuru

I just saw a man cutting a rhinestone template with a vinyl cutter.

Where can I buy the template backing and the clear transfer? And where do you buy the hotfix rhinestones at (specifically Korean made if possible).


----------



## charles95405

you can get all at Rhinestones: Swarovski crystals, Swarovski rhinestones, Swarovski beads - Rhinestone Depot perhaps at DZU STORE and also at Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## miktoxic

check out this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t83503.html

and this link:

(Rhinestone Setting System)

and scroll down on this page. it lists where to get the material:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t64552-5.html

then you would need software. i use illustrator and have brushes set up (circles w/correct diameter of stones). roland makes r wear.


----------



## Girlzndollz

This is Debz1959 store, they offer an great discount to TSF members. My order of rhinestones are enroute in the mail as I type this, so I haven't tried them yet - but they are Korean hot fix stones. They carry the clear transfer tape (mylar tape is what that is called):
All 4 Rhinestones - Home | All 4 Rhinestones

There is also Thread art, they have great prices, too:
Embroidery Thread | Sewing | Ribbon | Stabilizer | Embroidery Designs | Rhinestones


----------



## echevarria

alibaba.com


----------



## sjidohair

Try www.Rhinestonsuperstore.com, stone, studs and hot fix paper.
great prices,, and good service.
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair

shoot, Here ,
www.Rhinestonesuperstore.com
www.Hypnotikware.com


----------



## IBXpressions

Quick note, if you look on ebay, you can find some great deals sometimes. Like 720 pieces for like $8. You just have to look. But as always, be careful when you are purchasing something and you haven't seen it before.


----------



## sjidohair

I agree, with you, and great site,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## veedub3

IBXpressions said:


> Quick note, if you look on ebay, you can find some great deals sometimes. Like 720 pieces for like $8. You just have to look. But as always, be careful when you are purchasing something and you haven't seen it before.


Thread art sells 5 gross (720) Korean for $5.95 (ss16), 10 gross (1440) Korean for $5.95 (ss10)

Veedub3


----------



## IBXpressions

I didn't even know that. Great!


----------



## BlingItOn

veedub3 said:


> Thread art sells 5 gross (720) Korean for $5.95 (ss16), 10 gross (1440) Korean for $5.95 (ss10)
> 
> Veedub3


Be careful purchasing from ThreadArt. Their rhinestone quality is more like a Chinese rhinestone than a Korean. I stopped purchasing from them recently because of poor quality. Good prices but not when you can't use 1/2 the stones.


----------



## lizziemaxine

BlingItOn said:


> Be careful purchasing from ThreadArt. Their rhinestone quality is more like a Chinese rhinestone than a Korean. I stopped purchasing from them recently because of poor quality. Good prices but not when you can't use 1/2 the stones.


Interesting information. I haven't bought rhinestones from them but did buy a spool of thread from them recently. They are located not too far from me. I was trying to match a jacket color and I happened to be in the area so I stopped there. Never again. I have never felt thread with a rough texture before but this spool of thread sure was rough. It wouldn't sew for anything.


----------



## veedub3

BlingItOn said:


> Be careful purchasing from ThreadArt. Their rhinestone quality is more like a Chinese rhinestone than a Korean. I stopped purchasing from them recently because of poor quality. Good prices but not when you can't use 1/2 the stones.



I only buy from Threadart when I am really low on a particular color but I have not had any issues with the stones. I will look more closely next time I order from them and compare them to the ones I have which I no are Korean stones. The last bag I purchased from them I only had one stone with no glue on the back but I kinda guess that happens. I did actually sit down and count the stones and the count was short but like I said It is an emergency when I buy from them


Katrina


----------



## nebuladude

dazzarkle.com carries the stones. There site is up, but not much content added yet. Best to call and talk with Jennifer or Wendy.

Cheers,


----------



## BlingItOn

veedub3 said:


> I only buy from Threadart when I am really low on a particular color but I have not had any issues with the stones. I will look more closely next time I order from them and compare them to the ones I have which I no are Korean stones. The last bag I purchased from them I only had one stone with no glue on the back but I kinda guess that happens. I did actually sit down and count the stones and the count was short but like I said It is an emergency when I buy from them
> 
> 
> Katrina


Katrina - It's nice to hear that ThreadArt may have fixed their quality problem. I always use to purchase from them then around November of last year I started to get some poor quality stones (chips, cracks and very cloudy) and every shipment after that seem to get worse. I emailed them and they said they would look into it, but in the mean time I found a new supplier. ThreadArt is good to purchase from when you need something quick or a small amount of rhinestones (they sell in 10 gross packages) but I personally wouldn't use them as my sole rhinestone supplier anymore.


----------



## BML Builder

Lori,
Who is your new supplier?
Marilyn


----------



## IBXpressions

You really need to watch that quality when you are purchasing online. I was going through my old purchase orders and I realized that I had ordered some rhinestones from Threadart off of eBay and there were aweful! I wouldn't even give them away.


----------



## BlingItOn

Yea I'm also sitting on a few 100 gross that I can't use either. I let my kids use the when they want to play around and make some designs. I have higher standards for my customers.


----------



## IBXpressions

Yeah I agree, your customers deserve better. Well put!


----------



## plan b

I think that sandy over at rhinestonetemplates.com is starting to sell stones and tape


----------



## avril151

veedub3 said:


> I only buy from Threadart when I am really low on a particular color but I have not had any issues with the stones. I will look more closely next time I order from them and compare them to the ones I have which I no are Korean stones. The last bag I purchased from them I only had one stone with no glue on the back but I kinda guess that happens. I did actually sit down and count the stones and the count was short but like I said It is an emergency when I buy from them
> 
> 
> Katrina


i only do hotfix for fun for family and friends so i dont go through many stones but ive bought a few bags of stones from thread art and i have to say their stones are lovely quality and ive always had really speedy delivery..right over to scotland. great shop for stones.


----------



## allhamps

I buy regular sand blast vinyl for the stencil material. Here is a link: Sign Supplies and Equipment: SandBlast 425S & 425SP - Low Price Guarantee


----------



## embgals

allhamps said:


> I buy regular sand blast vinyl for the stencil material. Here is a link: Sign Supplies and Equipment: SandBlast 425S & 425SP - Low Price Guarantee


 
So how does this material compare to DAS' material? I just bought some material that is terrible to weed and needs alot of downforce to cut. Very time consuming in weeding...

Thanks for any input you may give me...

Tina K.
Embroidery Gals


----------



## allhamps

I haven't bought DAS' black stencil material yet. I'm afraid it will be just like the ACS black material. I haven't used the original stencil material from DAS since I first purchased my system last year. I buy the sandblast 425s. Here is the trick I use with that if it won't self-weed. I have this plastic sheet, I guess it's plexiglass. I cut the sandblast on 350 downforce so that I'm sure I get a good cut, but it does not penetrate the backing material. I peel off the backing and place the sandblast on the plexiglass sheet. Go over it with a small squeege and then peel off. Generally, ALL of the little holes will stick to the plexiglass sheet. Later, I just take my squeege and scrape off the little holes, wash down my plexiglass if it gets too sticky, and do it again with my next template.


----------



## Vicki Flores

You are soooo awesome to share this! I bought one of those plastic binders for school and was going to try using that but plexiglass makes perfect sense!! Also GooGone takes glue gunk off of stuff really well. But it is oily so you have to make sure and rinse well. Thanks again!


----------



## BBIBS

I have purchased all of my hotfix swarovski stones from rhinestoneshop.com. They have great prices!


----------



## Vicki Flores

Hope I didn't goof! I called Sign Warehouse to order the Hartco and she talked me into ordering the SandMask930 Equalizer which was actually a little cheaper. She stated that rhinestone templates are one of the specific purposes for this material. We were at first concerned that due to the thickness I might have a problem but she checked the stats for my PUMAIII and said it should be able to handle 300 downforce no problem. I sure hope she's right! Anybody out there have an opinion? Shipping was a whopping $15 but she said I will have it tomorrow - pretty cool! Ten yards for $78.15 + postage.

She also said they got in the new Graphtec i-DesignR software and it is on special this week for $349.95. I'm not allowed to buy any more actual equipment/software until I have paid off what I bought so far. I'm still trying to learn everything about what I have already! That's okay - it's all good!


----------



## Vicki Flores

Received my template material. Just to add something new to the mix this material is whitish. Hartco PVC Sandmask 15X10 30 mil. Haven't cut any yet - will see how we do!! The price was right and hopefully it will cut and weed well.....


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks for updating Vicki, let us know how it works


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Vicki. Let us know how it goes. I saw this material also, but I didn't get it simply because it did not look like what I had when I started, and I was too chicken to try it.

Hope it works well as I'm a little suspect as to how she would know this was specifically for rhinestones when they are so new to the game?

Isn't that software ONLY for the Graptech series cutters?


----------



## minJung

One more: German wholesaler for Preciosa and Swarovski Rhinestones 

Regards,

minJung


----------



## adoptivemom1

I've been buying from SandyJo and the stones have all been nice quality and good color!


----------



## MDsUnique

I was doing a search in the forums and found this thread froma few months ago. Some of the info may need updating but overall I thought it added more data to the more recent posts about this same subject. Thanks to all contributors then and now!


----------



## gaichuu

Iron-on rhinestones, cutom-made motifs, Rhinestuds, nailheads
SUNSCO Sunfix,Hotfix Item - SUNPEARL,SUNMARBLE,SUNSPARK
Good luck


----------



## sunnydayz

Another great new place that I had found at the last ISS show and since this thread was started, is shineart. If you speak to Jamie, she is very helpful. And they do have awesome products at very low prices, much lower than most other places.


----------



## tshirtgirl214

TshirtGuru said:


> I just saw a man cutting a rhinestone template with a vinyl cutter.
> 
> Where can I buy the template backing and the clear transfer? And where do you buy the hotfix rhinestones at (specifically Korean made if possible).


I order from signwarehouse. And I get the stones 
$18 for 1440 stones here in dallas


----------



## sunnydayz

tshirtgirl214 said:


> I order from signwarehouse. And I get the stones
> $18 for 1440 stones here in dallas


That is actually quite expensive for 10 gross. If you have a wholesale license you might want to try shineart or even nova. The prices are much cheaper. Shineart supplies some of Nova's stones they carry so you will get a better price through shineart.


----------



## charles95405

Sunnydayz is correct the price of $18 for a gross...is outlandishly high...go to Welcome to Shine Art USA -. You should get 3-4 times the amount for the same price plus shipping for the clear


----------



## Vicki Flores

Vicki Flores said:


> Received my template material. Just to add something new to the mix this material is whitish. Hartco PVC Sandmask 15X10 30 mil. Haven't cut any yet - will see how we do!! The price was right and hopefully it will cut and weed well.....


This material was okay - but a little thick for the smaller stones - SS10's did fine but the SS6's sort of were below the ridge and were harder to lift out. DAS still has the best stuff that I have found so far.


----------



## propsuper

Which is better for templets> hartco 930 or hartco 425 ?


----------



## allhamps

Definitely the 425. The other is too thick, especially if you end us using 2mm (ss06) stones.


----------



## edua

i want to order some of that DAS Vinyl cut material. but i can not find it anywhere on there site to order it. Does anybody know? thanks in advance.


----------



## SandyMcC

They will not sell it to you unless you own one of their systems. I already tried!


----------



## allhamps

I don't know if you can buy it if you Don't have th system. Call them and ask for Tim Allen


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> I don't know if you can buy it if you Don't have th system. Call them and ask for Tim Allen


 
Hey slick,


What "mil" is the DAS rubber?

Is it similar to the ACS rubber?
(what color is it?)



oh yeah.... did you get any more FUCHSIA rhinestones in stock?
or no luck finding them?


----------



## allhamps

I don't know what mil the DAS rubber is. It is just a little haevier than the 25 mil Hartco. It is black but it is not at all like the ACS material. I did finally find the fuschia stones


----------



## edua

thanks guys, I guess i will have to get some of the hartco material then.


----------



## pebbles822

allhamps said:


> I don't know what mil the DAS rubber is. It is just a little haevier than the 25 mil Hartco. It is black but it is not at all like the ACS material. I did finally find the fuschia stones


I have been searching and searching for some fuschia rhinestones...Can you please please tell me where you got them from...please send me an email...pm or something as I am on a searching for some decent quality...I got some from ebay but the was not of good quality. I had to throw a lot of them away.

Thanks
Becky


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I have purchased many spools of thread from threadart, I haven't had any major problems sometimes I think the thread may have been in the warehouse a while, but over all I haven't had any major issues and I been using their thread for a few years. I just started using their stones so can't really give an input yet.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hey Sando Jo, I can't ever get to the second site you listed.


----------



## sjidohair

Ruby which one,, i might have listed it wrong let me know and i will try to correct it for you,, 
sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

www.Hypnotikware.com it opened this time maybe I typed it in wrong, this time i copied and pasted


----------



## discoqueen

Every time I try it, it takes me to eBay and gives me a message "Sorry this store does not exist"


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

copy cut and paste like I did.


----------



## discoqueen

Ruby, that doesn't work for me either. I thought maybe it was a browser issue, but I tried it in a different browser too, and still can't get there.


----------



## sjidohair

Guys that was a old post, I am not sure if the websites are still good or not,, 
I have not purchased stones from the sites for a very long time,, 
So I am not sure if they are in working condition or not,,, 
Sorry,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

When I tried it the other day it opened now it won't open I think I am going to try shine art I haer they have great prices.


----------



## sjidohair

Ruby MHarvey said:


> When I tried it the other day it opened now it won't open I think I am going to try shine art I haer they have great prices.


sounds good ruby


----------



## BML Builder

Ruby,

I tried Threadart's rhinestones when I first started out and they were falling off after washing. I have since been buying from NovaRhinestone and ShineArt. I have great success with both of their stones but I think they get their stones from the same manufacturer.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Marilyn, are there prices pretty much the same? I need to order some size 10 and I guess a few others. Are there certain colors you start out with I know there are two school I am trying to land and I know there school colors? I know I need plenty of clear.


----------



## BML Builder

I'm sorry Ruby, I've been away from the forum for a little while. Just now found your post. Their prices are close, but ShineArt is actually cheaper but you have to buy in larger quantity. If you do not need such a large quantity it would be more beneficial to buy from Nova. If I were you I would just start out buying from Nova in smaller quantity until you know what colors you will use the most of and then start buying from ShineArt when you need a larger quantity. Nova does not charge to split bags and you would have to buy a much larger amount of colors you may not really need many of from ShineArt. I started with the colors that I knew I would use, like maybe the school colors and then the primary colors like red, blue, green, and definitely a lot of crystal.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks a lot Marilyn I just emailed shineart for a price list is NOVA all I type in to get to their site. I am going to try it now.


----------



## jemmyell

Hi,

Have a look at:

Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal.

If you are anywhere near downtown Los Angeles they have a retail store with Saturday hours.

-James


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks I will check out the site I am in Texas.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Do I get Korean or Chinese? I know to get the Pellosa, they don't list any prices guess I have to email them or fax them.


----------



## jemmyell

They buy from the same suppliers as ShineArt, so they have both Korean and Chinese. You definitely want their catalog and pricelist. And you do want to avoid the Chinese stones (so I have been told).

-James


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks I just emailed them and asked for a catalog and a price list. I am cpmpletly out of ss10s I have 12s. Thought I had more 10 than I did.


----------



## Leg cramps

ruby,I buy from shine art.if you look at their web site under rhinestone they have the rhinestone hotfix A (korean) and economy (chinese).There are people here using the economy for decals and the better stones for shirts.I purchase the economy abd the pellosa,which is the best rhinestone(shines like diamonds).I am selling my economys and strictly going with the pellosa.just spent another 900 bucks today on another order.got 1200 invested in stones alone and Im just starting!lol.They werent kidding when they said it takes money to make money!ps if you email them they will send you a pdf price sheet.then you might wanna call them to explain it to you a bit.they will also break down the quantities for you for like a nickle extra.ask for jaimie.then when you order make sure to ask for sample cards becuase its way easier to see what you ike when its right in front of you.


----------



## LEO

What is the difference between PELLOSA and PRECIOSA ?

Both are MC ??

Price difference??

THX, LEO


----------



## Leg cramps

never heard of PRECIOSA.where you get them from?


----------



## sjidohair

Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## irish

Preciosa I believe are from Czechlaslovakia (sp?) and on the same par as Swarovski as far as shine etc, just a little less expensive.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks Eric, I did call and they sent me the price list and it was greek to me. I was going to call them and ask what is what. I will be doing only shirt I am not set up for the decals yet, so I will be getting the Pellosa stones. I am just excited to be able to get started. Wish I was rolling in dough like you LOL I would invest that much. I did read in one post that you have to crawl before you walk........ I am hoping I won't get sores on my knees LOL!
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## LEO

Has anyone compared the Pellosa and Preciosa side by side for facets/sparkle?

- also as to price difference?

THX, LEO


----------



## irish

I have samples of both and the Czech Preciosa shine just a bit more than the Pellosa stones. If you are doing fine clothing, it would be worth it to go with the Czech stones or the Swarkovski's. For everyday stuff and car decals, the Korean stones work just fine. I doubt anyone but a conniseur (or a snob) would notice the difference 

However the only source I know of (I am sure there are others) for the Czech stones is about 10 times the cost of the Korean stones from Shineart in bulk. Huge cost difference. I am sure that the price would not be that huge of a difference if I knew of a wholesaler in bulk for the Czech stones.


----------



## crcrhinestones

allhamps said:


> I buy regular sand blast vinyl for the stencil material. Here is a link: Sign Supplies and Equipment: SandBlast 425S & 425SP - Low Price Guarantee


What is the differnece in 425S and 425SP website says SP is perforated is there an advantage to using just the S? I purchased the 425S and like it but have had a few problems with the backing tearing and sticking to my template


----------



## BlingItOn

I think the hartco material that is perforated has holes on the sides so that it can work in equipment that catches those holes and is fed that way. Kind of like the old computer paper that was one continues sheet and had the holes running down the sides.


----------



## crcrhinestones

has anyone found suppliers for the backer boards (cardboard type material the template is put on)?
i am currently using the material that came with my system from DAS but feel certain there's a less expensive alternative...even if it's something we buy sheets of and cut down. just curious if anyone has tried anything else


----------



## allhamps

I found a place that has large 26x38 sheets of chipboard, that I am going to try. The problem is, however, I have no idea what thickness I should get. I don't want the thin stuff like the cereal boxes. I want to get something that is at least comparable to the thickness of the DAS sheets. Does anyone know about how thick a 0.100 and a 0.0700 chipboard sheet would be? Would either of these work? I think I'm going to go ahead and order a bundle (30 sheets) of the 0.070, and pray it works unless I get some good information otherwise.


----------



## vgary

crcrhinestones said:


> has anyone found suppliers for the backer boards (cardboard type material the template is put on)?
> i am currently using the material that came with my system from DAS but feel certain there's a less expensive alternative...even if it's something we buy sheets of and cut down. just curious if anyone has tried anything else


I bought my backer boards at www.clearbags.com as well as great clear bags for retailing some of my finished products. I think they sell a lot of stuff to photographers and the photo bug people use the backer boards too.


----------



## embgals

vgary said:


> I bought my backer boards at www.clearbags.com as well as great clear bags for retailing some of my finished products. I think they sell a lot of stuff to photographers and the photo bug people use the backer boards too.


Vida~

Did you get the 4ply white boards or the Double thick white boards? Great site...Love the price for the clear bags as well as that is how I ship all my custom orders out in one of those bags and then in a flat rate envelope...Love Clear Bags!

Thanks for the source!


----------



## Leg cramps

I buy my backer board from the dollar store.and it only cost a dollar.I just went to the dollar store last night and bought all they had 36 pcs.its called foam board.you can also get it at any craft supply store.I also use it to sandwich my decals to protect them when i ship.


----------



## allhamps

I've been using foam board also. However, I have recently discovered that after time and use, the paper backing will pull away from the foam part of the board causing my templates to come apart.


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> I've been using foam board also. However, I have recently discovered that after time and use, the paper backing will pull away from the foam part of the board causing my templates to come apart.


 
Would this TIP from Matt help with that problem?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650-27.html#post754633


----------



## vgary

embgals said:


> Vida~
> 
> Did you get the 4ply white boards or the Double thick white boards? Great site...Love the price for the clear bags as well as that is how I ship all my custom orders out in one of those bags and then in a flat rate envelope...Love Clear Bags!
> 
> Thanks for the source!


I got the white ones. I think next time, after I run out I will try the foam boards from the craft store. Cheaper and lighter weight.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks Ms B. I don't know how I missed that


----------



## crcrhinestones

is anyone having problems with the orange rhinestones? i received 10 gross yesterday and it looks to me like a 50/50 mix of orange and some other color (it looks like maybe topaz or something a little lighter in color than the orange) when i called the supplier she checked the bag the 10 gross came from and all looked the same to her...just curious if anyone else has noticed a shade variation in the orange stones


----------



## allhamps

Kirsten, you have to be careful. Some suppliers carry Hyacinth, which I consider a true dark orange (pumpkin orange), and then there are the suppliers who carry the Sun color, which is definitely a lighter orange (Tennessee orange). I had that happen to me several months ago when I ordered an emergency supply of what I thought was Hyacinth, and got the lighter Sun. But never anything as light as maybe topaz, that's not good.


----------



## crcrhinestones

Slick, thank you for this information after looking into I think you are correct and this is exactly what happened i believe my order contained 1/2 Hyacinth (the dark pumpkin orange) and 1/2 Sun (the lighter Texas/Tennessee orange). I actually prefer the Sun orange as living in Texas it's a popular color. Problem is it would be a huge chore to try and separate the 2 colors (as they mixed them in 1 bag) luckily I only purchased 10 gross as a test order with this supplier and guess they didn't pass the test.
Do you mind sharing the name of the company you purchased the lighter Sun orange from as I would like to order.


----------



## sjidohair

I agree with slick,, that you have 2 colors mixed,, 
When we sell Rhinestones we never mix a bag,, because each batch could be slightly off.. 

But it sounds like you hae 2 different colors,,, I would contact the seller to and let them also make this right for you.. 
MMM


----------



## allhamps

I purchased some of the lighter "sun" from CSTown. I generally deal with Lara at feb@Cstown.com. They list it as orange in their color card.


----------



## crcrhinestones

thanks slick...i'll contact them

The supplier was not as willing to help as one would hope. I sent a letter to them on Saturday with two of the stones taped to it so they can actually see what I mean rather then me explaining over the phone. But the initial recation was since I opened the bag I could not return since I could have been the one to mix the stones (although I didn't)


----------



## allhamps

Sorry to hear that Kirsten. If I had any of the lighter ones I would send them to you, but I actually prefer the darker orange, so I've not restocked the lighter ones. Also, it is very easy to mix them up, and since I started out selling the darker ones, I didn't want to do exactly what happened to you, get them mixed, or end up sending a previous customer the lighter ones, when they were in the middle of a job and needed the darker ones. I hope you get it worked out soon.


----------



## SandyMcC

crcrhinestones said:


> thanks slick...i'll contact them
> SandyJo the supplier was not as willing to help as one would hope. I sent a letter to them on Saturday with two of the stones taped to it so they can actually see what I mean rather then me explaining over the phone. But the initial recation was since I opened the bag I could not return since I could have been the one to mix the stones (although I didn't)


Oh wow... that is NOT acceptable customer service in my books! I think you should let everyone here know who this company is, because we obviously don't want other members running into the same issues with this company.


----------



## crcrhinestones

i will give them time to receive and hopefully respond to the letter i sent on Saturday and if resolution isn't met will let yall know


----------



## crcrhinestones

i received a response today with a letter from the supplier who is NOVA btw that the mix up with the stones was not done on their end and to prove it they attached a picture of Orange rhinestones with all the orange stones the same shade. Apparantly they believe that I mixed the orange stones together and feel they aren't responsible to make this right. This was only a 10 gross order so I am not out much $ but the point is I planned to order more rhinestones from NOVA this was only a test order and I am thankful that it was such a small qty and $ amount.


----------



## Leg cramps

LMAO you think they took a pict of your stones before they shipped them?thats funny.

If it were my business id tell you to ship them back and refund your money plus the shipping.a happy customer is a return customer.now you go to shine art.


----------



## crcrhinestones

i know right...i was born at night but not last night  agree my business is going elsewhere...ordered a sample order from Shine Art and Nova on the sameday and have just re-ordered with ShineArt b/c the order was perfect!


----------



## crcrhinestones

has anyone found a supplier that sales lead free rhinestones? shine art sales them but they don't split the bag so min is 500 gross I would like 50 or 100 gross.


----------



## allhamps

CSTown has some. feb@Cstown.com will get you in touch with Lara. According to the sheet I have (don't know how old it is), the minimum quantity is as follows:

ss06 - 100 gross
ss10 - 50 gross
ss16 - 20 gross
ss20 - 10 gross
ss30 - 5 gross
Hope this helps


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I have used shine art and was pleased just ordered more yesterday.


----------



## TREHouse

Has anyone order from the company before? Can you tell me how the run price wise and how many you have to order?


----------



## TREHouse

Sorry, it is the company from Germany.


----------



## lizziemaxine

TREHouse said:


> Sorry, it is the company from Germany.


What is the name of the company? Do you mean Swarovski?


----------



## TREHouse

German wholesaler for Preciosa and Swarovski Rhinestones

This is the website that someone suggested on October 13, 2009.


----------



## TREHouse

German wholesaler for Preciosa and Swarovski Rhinestones

This is the website that someone posted on October 13, 2009. I am looking for a deep dark purple and this company has helitrope but there are no prices or minimum order quantites on the website. Does anyone know of a vendor that carries a dark purple stone?


----------



## embgals

Tre~

There are several companies that have the Amethyst colored stones here in the US. If you are wanting the Swarovski stones the best place I have found price wise is from Kandi Corp but the Korean stones are good as well. It just depends on how much you want to spend for them as to which stone you get...

Good Luck!


----------



## sjidohair

The Korean stones have the dark purple you are looking for ,I will check and see if the Machine cut do or not...

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## TREHouse

Thank you for your response. The amethyst stones are too rosey. I need something close to the purple velvet in the swarovski stone. Our school color is the dark purple and gold but my customers don't want to pay the price for the swarovski stones.


----------



## TREHouse

Hi Sandy jo,

Thank you for responding. What is the color name for the korean stone?
Do you carry that particular color?

Thanks again,
TRE


----------



## sjidohair

The color I am talking is not light purple but deep purple in color, .
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## TREHouse

Does the color you are talking about come in 6ss, 10ss, 16ss, and 20ss?


----------



## novarhinestone

Kirsten 

I know it is pretty late and the amount is not big but please shoot me an email for a full refund on the purchase you have received wrong. mark[USER=67937]@novarhinestone[/USER]depot.com

Eric, I will take your advise and make our return policy more flexible. I hope you would be able to understand that we do get retail customers trying to return rhinestones they have purchased somewhere else. 

We do not take images of the rhinestones before shipping them out. What we do know is the batch of rhinestones we have shipped from. 
A rhinestone supplier will go back to the batch where the shipment went out and verify the quality, glue, and shade of the entire production under different light angles. 

We do make expedite shipping on the replacement products on us, no need to receive the defective items before hand if we verify our batch of rhinestones are defective.

I apologize for being off the main topic. I will work harder to make Nova Rhinestone Depot a better place to shop.


----------



## My Shirt Connect

FYI Bella M/C Rhinestones are a 12 cut stone from Korea


----------



## Downtowndesignz

great info thanks!!


----------

